# Two questions: Moderate sedation usage by anesthesiologists and CPT 76942



## dora (Nov 3, 2010)

When would moderate sedation be performed by an anesthesiologist/pain management physician, and if so, how would it be coded with a procedure?
 Also a question on 76942.26 - If used for placement of a needle for post-op pain interscaline block, when also billing for the anesthesia procedure under general anesthesia, can these be billed together? If so, would the post-up pain dx code be listed as a secondary code? Please help, as I'm confused.


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 4, 2010)

For example if patient had anxiety amount receiving an epidural and the physicain performing the procedure also provides moderate sedation for the moderate sedation you would see 99144 and 99145 depending on the time.

If the post op block was not means of anesthesia, I am not aware of any edit that says you can not also bill as such 64415-59 modifier 76942-26. I would use the post op pain dx first such as 338.19 other acute postop pain and then the location of the pain such as 719.41 or the condition for the surgery such as 726.10, 718.01. My understanding is the 338 codes describe the type of pain but not the location. Adding the condition or a 719 pain code helps further explain the location of the pain.


----------



## dora (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for your quick response for both questions. It was a big help.


----------

